# Eight cat claws = five Greenies.



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

My Egyptian Mau, Jake, is a skittish little bugger when it comes to getting his back claws trimmed down. He's declawed in the front only (most of my family's cats are; they can't scratch furniture, but they can defend themselves just in case they accidentally get outside). But his back claws get wicked sharp unless they're cut back every once in a while.

I'm the only one who can trim his claws safely. I use nail clippers (he seems to be less intimidated by them) and I don't trim away too much at once. Even so, he sticks his head under my left armpit because it makes him too nervous to watch. XD

But he was a good boy, so he got a second serving of cat treats today. He goes mad for chicken Greenies. I dump four or five of them on the floor and put the bag back in the drawer, and he's only just eaten them all by the time I close the drawer--every time.

My mom usually spoils him and gives him more when she feeds him, but I only have a small bag upstairs and I know he'll get mad at me if I run out too quickly. He's stopped complaining to me about my "insufficient" treating, though, since I can be suckered into giving him some nearly every day.

Anyway, now he can sit on my lap without skewering me.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

My mother delcawed her first cat, Kiki, only in the front. She left her back claws and Key always found a way to attack an opossum or to bring home a live bird and let it loose in the house. xD Whenever my mother was engaged, her fiancèe let us get two kittens. The only rule was that they had to be declawed front and back, he had expensive, black leather furniture that he didn't want ruined. While staying at the veterinary clinic to get delcawed, they got kennel cough. After returning home after they were healthy, they *chewed* up said expensive, black leather furniture. He was furious. xD

All in all, I now have 13 cats and only the two kittens (now 8 years old) are declawed. One cat, Spartacus, even has opposable thumbs and declaws on his hind legs. Cat are cute little buggers, but you have to find what they like to maje sure that they don't scratch anything. I let all but 5 cats outside (the two declawed get to go out, but only when supervised - everyone else can spend the night outside) and everyone has found their peace.

Only 3 of my cats receive treats, although I could add one more on if you include canned cat food as a treat. ;-)

I think now my oldest cat is 10 and the youngest is 9 months (found him when he was 3 months old - he got hit by a car and now his left foreleg is paralyzed). I have quite the range! Of course, 4 cats are males and the other 9 are females. Every single cat (and my two dogs) are fixed.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

I work at an animal shelter and I always laugh when friends who have cats complain about trimming their nails because I rarely have issues nail trimming lol. It helps sometimes to have someone doing ear scratches or giving treats.


----------

